

CoreOS Linux does away with the upgrade cycle - hrdinsky
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2449300/coreos-linux-does-away-with-the-upgrade-cycle.html

======
wtracy
Rolling releases aren't exactly new:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux#Versions](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux#Versions)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_Linux#Rolling_releases](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_Linux#Rolling_releases)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release)

Apparently this is the first rolling-release distribution billing itself as an
"enterprise solution"?

